
Why Patents Don't Stop People from Stealing Your Invention - kjhughes
https://www.forbes.com/sites/stephenkey/2020/06/04/why-patents-dont-stop-people-from-stealing-your-invention/#4534f545a991
======
WheelsAtLarge
Intellectual property protection can be a two-edged sword. It can help you
protect your ideas but it can also lock you into a fight that drains your
resources.

I remember reading that the wright brothers fought hard for years to protect
some of their ideas without,ultimately, really getting a satisfactory result.

They didn't get the windfall they wanted and ultimately delayed innovation in
the field. A lose-lose situation.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wright_brothers_patent_war](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wright_brothers_patent_war)

